# Tits...........



## Ringel05




----------



## BDBoop

This is actually a great tit.


----------



## BDBoop

Okay, I couldn't resist.

Rated R for those with tender sensibilities.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ8wC0OhAgY]Joe Walsh - (I.L.B.T.&#39;s) I Like Big Tits - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Don't highjack the thread.  All y'all womenz are so dirty minded..........


----------



## strollingbones

cold as a titmouse


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## The Infidel




----------



## techieny

having stuffed tit tomorrow!


----------



## jaw2929

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## High_Gravity

I want some big sweaty tits in my face.


----------



## PredFan

Ringel05 said:


>



You just spoke my favorite word.


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> I want some big sweaty tits in my face.



I don't think tits sweat, molt maybe but not sweat........


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some big sweaty tits in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tits sweat, molt maybe but not sweat........
Click to expand...


Can tits be motorboated?


----------



## Ringel05

High_Gravity said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some big sweaty tits in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tits sweat, molt maybe but not sweat........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can tits be motorboated?
Click to expand...


If you have to large ones perched side by side.......


----------



## High_Gravity

Ringel05 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tits sweat, molt maybe but not sweat........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can tits be motorboated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have to large ones perched side by side.......
Click to expand...


I want to rest my head between 2 of them and go to sleep.


----------



## Dabs

Tits....seem tiny, do they not??
If you like big breasts, it'd be called boobage.
Oh wait...this is a bird thread....sorry.......so tweet me outta here~


----------



## Immanuel

jaw2929 said:


> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed.



Ringel05 should be sued for false advertising.  The nerve of him just to get us all to view his thread.  

Immie


----------



## daveman

Ringel05 said:


>



If your tits are blue, you should probably put on a coat.


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4HW3ZU_lPM]George Carlin - The Seven Dirty Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> I want to rest my head between 2 of them and go to sleep.





Bet that is soft....​


----------



## Ropey

The Infidel said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to rest my head between 2 of them and go to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet that is soft....​
Click to expand...


Now there's a right pretty pair of tits if'n I do say so myse'f...


----------

